# newbie from Indonesia



## okto (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi everyone.
apa kabar ( how are you?)

first of all thank you for this forum. sadly that i just find out this forum today.
i really interest to move to NZ with my wife and our 2 months baby. im still looking the opportunity to move. planning to go by myself first. then after i found job / course i will take my wife and my baby to join me here. im looking for a job in NZ. and want to tak a course too.( looking for interior design). i have 10 years working experiences. my field in Management.
hoping in this year i could go to NZ.
is there any suggestion of what it the best way for me to make this come true?
GBU all.


----------

